# List of Furry/Animal/Anthro Related Media (TV, Movie, Anime)



## Magica (Dec 7, 2008)

I noticed that there's quite a lot of topics asking what kind of furry or anthro related shows or anime there is to watch, so with searching through the Tube forums at topics and thinking of others at the topi of my head, I've compiled a list. Not including books, these are shows, anime and movies that include an anthro or animal character in them.

Feel free to suggest one to add to this list, but please check and see if it's not up here already. If possible explain if there's an anthro or animal character in it or not, and whether it's Movie, Animation, Anime, etc.

You can also correct me if I put something in the wrong section, or if something belongs in a different one (eg "This show belongs under Warner Brothers).  

Please reply in this topic and not in a PM. 

They're listed alphabetically for hopefully an easier viewing.  If you happen to see one that's listed twice (eg Animal Farm), then that means they had both a live action and an animated version. Some will say "(and sequels)" even if they only had one since it's easier for me. 

*TV/Television (Live Action)*:
- 100 Deeds for Eddie McDowd
- Animorphs
- The Wombles
- Wishbone

*TV/Television (Animation/CGI)*:

-Cartoon Network
-- Chowder
-- Courage the Cowardly Dog
-- Swat Cats

-Disney
-- American Dragon: Jake Long
-- Chip n Dale: Rescue Rangers
-- Darkwing Duck
-- Ducktales
-- Gargoyles
-- Gummy Bears
-- Lilo and Stitch
-- Mighty Ducks
-- Talespin

-Dreamworks
--- Father of the Pride

-Hannah-Babera/Tex Avery
-- Cattanooga Cats
-- Scooby Doo series
-- Tom and Jerry series
-- Top Cat

-Nickelodeon
-- Angry Beavers
-- Catdog
-- Ren and Stimpy
-- Spongebob Squarepants
-- Rocko's Modern Life

-PBS
-- Arthur
-- Clifford
-- Dragon Tales

-Warner Brothers
-- Animaniacs
-- Looney Tunes series
-- Pinky and the Brain
-- Tiny Toon Adventures
-- Road Rovers

-Misc/Not Sure
-- Alvin and the Chipmunks
-- Biker Mice from Mars
-- Bucky O' Hare
-- Care Bears
-- Count Duckula
-- Denver the Last Dinosaur
-- Dinosaucers
-- Family Dog
-- Family Guy
-- Franklin
-- Garfield and Friends
-- Little Bear
-- My Little Pony
-- Pound Puppies series
-- Redwall series (Redwall, Mattimeo, & Martin the Warrior)
-- Richard Scarry series
-- Rocky and Bullwinkle
-- Sam and Max
-- Sonic the Hedgehog series
-- Street Sharks
-- Teddy Ruxpin
-- Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
-- The Animals of Farthing Wood
-- The Dreamstone
-- The Raccoons
-- Thundercats
-- Under Dog
-- Untalkative Bunny
-- Watership Down
-- Wild West Cowboys of Moo Mesa

*Anime (Live Action)*:
-Tokusou Sentai Dekaranger (Power Rangers SPD)

*Anime (Animation)*:
- Digimon series
- Dragon Ball series
- Hamtaro
- Kaiketsu Zorori
- Keroro Gunsou/SGT Frog
- Kimba the White Lion
- Ginga Densetsu Weed
- Ginga Nagareboshi Gin
- Inuyasha
- Jagainu-kun
- Monster Rancher
- Nanami-chan
- Ocha-Ken
- One Piece
- Pokemon series
- Robonimal PANDA-Z: The Robonimation
- Samurai Pizza Cats
- Tokyo Mew Mew/Mew Mew Power
- Wolf's Rain

*Movies (Anime)*
- Arashi No Yoru Ni/One Stormy Night
- Bagi, the Monster of Mighty Nature
- Jungle Emperor Leo
- Pom Poko
- Porco Rosso
- Princess Mononoke
- The Cat Returns
- My Neighbor Totoro

*Movies (Live Action)*
- 101 Dalmatians (and sequels)
- Animal Farm
- Beethoven (and sequels)
- Eragon
- Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey (and sequels)
- Howard the Duck
- Jurassic Park (and sequels)
- Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles series
- The Neverending Story (and sequels)
- The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
- Who Framed Roger Rabbit?

*Movies (Animated/CGI) *Sorted by Company**

-Disney
-- 101 Dalmatians (and sequels)
-- A Bug's Life
-- A Goofy Movie (and sequels)
-- Bambi (and sequels)
-- Bolt
-- Brother Bear (and sequels)
-- Dumbo
-- Finding Nemo
-- Gargoyles: The Movie
-- Home on the Range
-- Lady and the Tramp
-- Lilo and Stitch (and sequels)
-- Monsters, Inc.
-- Oliver and COmpany
-- Robin Hood
-- Tarzan (and sequels)
-- The Fox and the Hound (and sequels)
-- The Great Mouse Detective
-- The Jungle Book (and sequels)
-- The Lion King (and sequels)
-- The Rescuers (and sequels)
-- Toy Story (and sequels)
-- Ratatouille

-Universal/Amblin
-- All Dogs go to Heaven (and sequels)
-- An American Tail (and sequels)
-- Balto (and sequels)
-- Banjo the Woodpile Cat
-- Beethoven (and sequels)
-- Rock a Doodle
-- The Cat in the Hat
-- The Land Before Time (and sequels)
-- The Secret of Nimh (and sequels)
-- The Tale of Despereaux

-Warner Brothers
-- Cats Don't Dance
-- Happy Feet
-- Looney Tunes Back in Action
-- Space Jam

-Paramount
-- Charlotte's Web
-- Over the Hedge

-Dreamworks
-- Madagascar (and sequels)
-- Kung Fu Panda
-- Shrek (and sequels)
-- Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron

-20th Century Fox
-- Alvin and the Chipmunks
-- Ferngully: The Last Rainforest (and sequels)
-- Once Upon a Forest

-Misc/Not Sure.
-- Animal Farm
-- Animalympics
-- Chicken Run
-- Dragonheart (and sequels)
-- Felidae
-- Gay Puree
-- Kaze Ghost Warrior
-- Meet The Feebles
-- Rock & Rule
-- TMNT
-- Wallace & Gromit series
-- The Flight of Dragons
-- The Golden Compass
-- The Last Unicorn
-- The Plague Dogs
-- Valiant
-- Watership Down


----------



## CyberFox (Dec 9, 2008)

You Forgotten
- The Raccoons
- Untalkative Bunny
- The Wombles
- The Dreamstone


----------



## Magica (Dec 9, 2008)

CyberFox said:


> You Forgotten
> - The Raccoons
> - Untalkative Bunny
> - The Wombles
> - The Dreamstone



I've never heard of them actually, except for maybe Raccoons. XD They've been added.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 9, 2008)

What's that movie where zombies take over the planet and then kill all the furries?


----------



## Magikian (Dec 9, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> What's that movie where zombies take over the planet and then kill all the furries?



I can't remember, but I've heard it's really good.


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 10, 2008)

What sucks is that OP's list is full of kid's crap and not real furry stuff.


----------



## CyberFox (Dec 10, 2008)

Robonimal PANDA-Z: The Robonimation
Jagainu-kun
Nanami-chan
Ocha-Ken
The Cattanooga Cats


----------



## Kukilunestar (Dec 10, 2008)

You forgot Chowder.


----------



## Magica (Dec 10, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> You forgot Chowder.



Not forgot. I just never seen it. xD



Lowblock said:


> What sucks is that OP's list is full of kid's crap and not real furry stuff.



Think you can suggest better, or did you have a bad childhood? ;D


----------



## Talvi (Dec 10, 2008)

_Harry Potter??!_


----------



## Magica (Dec 10, 2008)

Talvi said:


> _Harry Potter??!_



My list includes animals too, and the series contains mythical creatures such as owls, centaurs and dragons. If I remember right Chamber of Secrets has a bit where Hermoine accidently messes up her polyjuice potion and it shows her as a cat. There's also a few wizards such as the Marauders that are able to turn into animals, and one is a werewolf.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 10, 2008)

I think your list would be more useful if the criteria was a little more strict than that.


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 10, 2008)

Oops, you forgot a few *S*

TV - Ewoks *G*, Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law
Movies - Treasure Planet (disney), Titan AE (fox?)
And under Anime TV - Ranma 1/2 *S*


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 11, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> Not forgot. I just never seen it. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Think you can suggest better, or did you have a bad childhood? ;D



I could suggest better but I don't watch children's shows, so...


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 4, 2009)

you forgot "The missing Lynx" I'm still looking for a dl link or something, didn't manage to find one yet...


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 4, 2009)

You forgot two little films I grew up with 
Vuk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLwNxjV3KaI&feature=related
Sampson and Sally http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZHeYuCKHgk&feature=related


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 4, 2009)

You forgot two little films I grew up with 
Vuk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLwNxjV3KaI&feature=related
Sampson and Sally http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZHeYuCKHgk&feature=related


----------



## Sulfide (May 4, 2009)

TV shows that featured Furries in their story Lines at least once

CSI-Spike TV
1000 Ways to Die-Spike TV
Drew Carey Show-IDK
Weird true Freaky-Animal Planet

even tho these shows arent with what you are threading, I had to put these on the table


----------



## KrazyRandomness (Apr 2, 2011)

Pebble and the Penguin under Universal/Amblin


----------



## Larry (Apr 2, 2011)

*inb4 closed*


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 2, 2011)

KrazyRandomness said:


> Pebble and the Penguin under Universal/Amblin


 
Goddamnit. This is the worst necro I've ever seen.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 3, 2011)

KrazyRandomness said:


> Pebble and the Penguin under Universal/Amblin


 
Jesus motherfucking Christ you're not even a newbie, you should know better than to necro a bloody 3 year old thread.


----------



## KrazyRandomness (Apr 3, 2011)

What?


----------



## KrazyRandomness (Apr 3, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Goddamnit. This is the worst necro I've ever seen.



How is it necro?  No one's ever told me that.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 3, 2011)

KrazyRandomness said:


> How is it necro?  No one's ever told me that.


 
The post before you was made two years ago.


----------



## perringoldeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

i have to agree, i wanted some FURRIES, not some disney junk. wait... IT'S CERBRUS?! i heard you were on here, but holy crap! i love your vids cerb! i loved rockoons 2!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 18, 2012)

> -Disney
> -- American Dragon: Jake Long
> -- Chip n Dale: Rescue Rangers
> -- Darkwing Duck
> ...



There's a disturbing lack of Goof Troop in this list. I'm surprised that no Peg fan mentioned this.

Also not mentioned was Mighty Ducks The Animated Series.

I refuse to accept Jake Long American Dragon in a list of this much WIN, but it is Disney.



> -Dreamworks
> --- Father of the Pride



Dreamworks now has Kung-fu Panda: Legends Of Awesomeness and Penguins of Madagascar TV series (and the movies that inspired them of course).


----------



## C00NT0NE (Sep 15, 2012)

If not already gotten:
summer wars
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=safari&gl=us&biw=320&bih=416&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=summer+wars+king+kazma&oq=summer+wars+king&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.1.1.0l2j0i24l3.37732.38431.0.40356.5.5.0.0.0.0.341.487.0j1j0j1.2.0...0.0...1ac.1.VPfFORHEaVc#i=0
regular show


----------



## Traven V (Sep 16, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned the 'Pom Poko' anime?


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 23, 2012)

There was a liveaction puppet thing on BBC a while back, Mongrels i think it was called.


----------



## Istala (Sep 23, 2012)

What got me into the furry drawing, was the Sly Cooper saga. 
I would add that, but add it to a games section, it was a beginning point for many people.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 24, 2012)

There was a stop-motion animated children's programme in the 70's called The Magic Roundabout (here's an episode   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3DcChXNyYQ), of which about half the 'cast' were anthropomorphic animals. It wasn't shown in the US, though. There was a film made of it called "Dougal and the Blue Cat", which, even though it was a kids film, is pretty creepy and disturbing at some points (here's one of the creepy bits http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiESwuVz_bI).


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 11, 2012)

How about comic books series? I know a couple of great furry ones. Or is there a thread for that already?


----------



## AveWolf (Feb 6, 2021)

CerbrusNL said:


> you forgot "The missing Lynx" I'm still looking for a dl link or something, didn't manage to find one yet...


https://www.thewatchcartoononline.tv/the-missing-lynx This site also has a lot of the movies on it.


----------



## MeadowMorph (Jul 30, 2021)

Lowblock said:


> What sucks is that OP's list is full of kid's crap and not real furry stuff.


I'm really late to the party but I gotta agree with you. I wanted to know if there are any gay adult or teen shows with furries in them. especially if it's about life or even mystical/fantasy themed


----------



## Nightmare-Hare (Jan 13, 2022)

Any bug ones?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 5, 2022)

MeadowMorph said:


> I'm really late to the party but I gotta agree with you. I wanted to know if there are any gay adult or teen shows with furries in them. especially if it's about life or even mystical/fantasy themed


BEASTARS
REDWALL

Not gay exactly, but mature!

ZOOTOPIA

Does have da gay!


Nightmare-Hare said:


> Any bug ones?



A BUG'S LIFE
ANTZ
BEE MOVIE
CHARLOTTE'S WEB

ANTHONY ANT


And now, mine!

ANIMAL CRACKERS
ANTHONY ANT
BABAR
BEASTARS
HOZE HOUNDZ
MISS MALLARD INVESTIGATES
TOAD PATROL

ANTZ
BEE MOVIE
FRITZ THE CAT
G - FORCE
HORTON HEARS A WHO
NUT JOB
SING 1 & 2
ZOOTOPIA


----------

